# Where can I get some young rats in Orlando?



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

So I live in Orlando Florida, all the petco and petsmarts in the area get rats from a breeder who I'm assuming abuses them somehow, they are constantly in the back corner of their igloo huddled together and all start shrieking if your hand comes in. And will bite you and claw you if you even come near them. All the breeders in my state either don't have a website or phone number or just don't pick up or reply to emails. Right now I have 1 rat and he is probably around 5-6 months. He is super friendly and I want to get him a rat buddy ASAP.. Do you guys know any breeders in Orlando? All the breeder lists online ( ratter, etc.) are very very out of date. I've called all the animal shelters too and no ratties  any help? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Check around for pet shops that sell feeder rats, you are looking for a couple of "fuzzy rats" these are rat pups that are just old enough to sex and that can eat on their own, but usually they will still be in with wet nurse rats. They might have been bred at a big rat farm, or at the store, or brought in by a customer as part of an accidental litter, and they come without pedigree. My very best shoulder rat came out of a feeder bin as did my high white opossum blaze girl. 

The reason these rats are just better than the older rats you get at pet shops is they haven't been emotionally screwed up yet. And if nothing else, you are saving them from being snake food. Locally they cost about $2.99 each.

Rats that have come from a reputable breeder that have been correctly socialized are best, fuzzy rats are pretty young and will take extra care, but both are better than rats that have been screwed up by mistreatment and neglect. Just remember, they need to be old enough to have teeth and be sexable. They should be healthy, active and inquisitive, if not even almost friendly at this point overall their size should be like a fat adult mouse and their tail might still be somewhat short, but they will really train up well and become very affectionate if you hand raise them from this point.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If your wanting to go to a breeder how far out of state are you willing to travel? or any states you want to go to. I can't find any good breeders in your area or state for that matter.

Along with what Rat Daddy said you could also see if you can find any small time breeders (those who breed for their own snakes/reptiles).

look on craigslist or your newspaper as well, sometimes people have oops litters or those who breed for their snakes have too many rats then snakes,ect. Either way with those who breed for their snakes they should still be completely honest with you and answer questions, even if they aren't the best responses, they shouldn't be trying to hide anything.


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea that is pretty much what I'm trying to do. Skiddy was from a feeder bin and he was young so I'm just trying to get another one but nobody ever has pups


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Forgive me for mentioning this, but you are located about two blocks from down town Herp Farm Mecca... Central Florida is the home of much of the US herp trade as I recall. Any of the herp farms should have rats of any size on hand or can turn you on to the various breeders also conveniently located near you that supply them. 

But even without going that far, if you call around some local pet shop always carries rat pups. Again, your best off following the trail of snakes or herps to find feeder rats.


----------

